# ProjectSAM Updates



## tripit (Apr 1, 2009)

+1


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 1, 2009)

+4,000,000

Dan


----------



## mech289 (Apr 1, 2009)

It has been sometime since we heard anything.


----------



## _taylor (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like they added some update info on their site. 

April.


----------



## madbulk (Apr 1, 2009)

man... musikmesse and april fools on the same day is a pain in the arse! you have to check everything out for yourself!
but indeed, SAM site says 1.1 releases this month sometime.

aside: I'm sure this has been addressed before, or maybe I'm not so sure... is the pricing on the site subject to change? that is... euro to dollars is in such flux, right now the euro pricing is a little lower than dollar pricing. I'm unaccustomed to seeing fixed prices expressed in two currencies.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder how much sample content will be included in the new update? I'm hoping for an additional 18 gb. That would substantiate the ridiculous price I paid for this library.

........just kidding. April Fools


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 2, 2009)

dcoscina @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> I wonder how much sample content will be included in the new update? I'm hoping for an additional 18 gb. That would substantiate the ridiculous price I paid for this library.
> 
> ........just kidding. April Fools



*lol*


----------



## Stevie (Apr 3, 2009)

Is an update actually needed?
I mean is there anything that does not work at
the moment?


----------



## _taylor (Apr 3, 2009)

Stevie @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Is an update actually needed?
> I mean is there anything that does not work at
> the moment?



It all works, but some patches could use a little tweaking. 

This is a quote from another thread on what's coming up..



Maarten Spruijt @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> Apart from improvements and bug fixes, the update will include new recordings.
> 
> Best,
> Maarten


----------



## madbulk (Apr 3, 2009)

New limited time sale price would be a nice touch in these ... um... difficult times.
I'm just saying.


----------



## Pietro (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope the scripts will get improved as well.

Repetition doesn't work quite well when you play near the range limit of a patch.

- Piotr


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 3, 2009)

ProjectSam has also announced an update version 1.1 for their "Orchestral Brass Classic", which is their brass collection, that uses the "Kontakt 2 Player". the K2 version offers some improvements, when compared to the older multi-format "ProjectSam" brass collection. 

I wonder what the upcoming 1.1 update. will offer ? I think one thing is for sure, version 1.1 will offer more improvements, and maybe more content ! 

A few questions for ProjectSam "Orch. Brass Classic" (Kontakt 2 - Player) version users :

1. Do you highly recommend this library ?

2. Would you say, it is a very good choice to complement the "Brass" content of "EWQLSO Plat. Complete Plus", and "VSL-SE" ? 

3. What are the major strengths of this library ?

Any feedback would be appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the ACTUAL Orchestral Brass Classic, which is to say, the actual Orch Brass original 4 disc set.

Project SAM has some fantastic recording technique--it's very difficult to compete with the warmth and fatness of the PSAM Brass. The sound alone is why any of us bought the original library.

The problem is that they recorded all this great content and never scripted a single thing to really go together. A lot of the library had some bad notes, wrong sample calls, had out of key instruments, or just plain broken patches. But we're talking about maybe 4% of the library.

The rerelease, as far as I can tell, is basically a "fix" for their all time best library.

However, instead of sitting down and really scripting the crap out of these patches, they seem to have simply removed the "excess" material.

So I'm hesitent to "crossover" or "update" or whatever. I hear they've implemented legato scripting but didn't TOUCH the original library's interval samples to make it a "real" legato sound--and the original library had extensive interval samples for the trumpets.

The original library also had 3 separate solo trumpet samples and a bass trombone. As far as I can tell, the bass trombone was removed and the 2 solo trumpets that came with Trumpets have been removed.

Seems weird to me right now to pay $70 for the upgrade when I'll actually be getting less material back.

Maybe someone can enlighten me and tell me the light scripting they've done REALLY makes a difference.

Does it compliment EW? Yes, to a degree, but it's not going to mix out of the box.

Do I use it all the time? Yes.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Dan,

Thanks for the feedback regarding the "ProjectSam Brass library (original-4-disc-version), which included (Sam Horns, Sam Trumpets, Sam Solo Sessions, Sam Trombones) in multi-format. 

Which sampler format are you using SamBrass in ... (Kontakt, Giga, Exs24, Halion) ? 
òêW   ›ÕøêW   ›ÕùêW   ›ÕúêW   ›ÕûêW   ›ÕüêW   ›ÕýêW   ›ÕþêW   ›ÕÿêW   ›Ö êW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›Ö	êW   ›Ö
êW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›Ö êW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›ÖêW   ›Ö êW   ›Ö!êW   ›Ö"êW   ›Ö#êW   ›Ö$êW   ›Ö%êW   ›Ö&êW   ›Ö'êW   ›Ö(êW   ›Ö)êW   ›Ö*êW   ›Ö+êW   ›Ö,êW   ›Ö-êW   ›Ö.êW   ›Ö/êW   ›Ö0êW   ›Ö1êW   ›Ö2êW   ›Ö3êW   ›Ö4êW   ›Ö5êW   ›Ö6êW   ›Ö7êW   ›Ö8êW   ›Ö9êW   ›Ö:êW   ›Ö;êW   ›Ö<êW   ›Ö=êW   ›Ö>êW   ›Ö?êW   ›Ö@êW   ›ÖAêW   ›ÖBêW   ›ÖCêW   ›ÖDêW   ›ÖEêW   ›ÖFêW   ›ÖGêW   ›ÖHêW   ›ÖIêW   ›ÖJêW   ›ÖKêW   ›ÖLêW   ›ÖMêW   ›ÖNêW   ›ÖOêW   ›ÖPêW   ›ÖQêW   ›ÖRêW   ›ÖSêW   ›ÖTêW   ›ÖUêW   ›ÖVêW   ›ÖWêW   ›ÖXêW   ›ÖYêW   ›ÖZêW   ›Ö[êW   ›Ö\êW   ›Ö]êW   ›Ö^êW


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm working on a film score now and could sure use this update- not that what I have ain't terrific already though.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Apr 4, 2009)

On the con side the samples aren't round robinaded,so repetitions will sound,well repetetive.... or?


----------



## dannthr (Apr 4, 2009)

they aren't?

Most of the original samples had at least 2 samples per stac/marc and they had long and short stacs too.

The short stacs aren't short enough for me, so I've also taken to time shifting them--even though this shrinks the hall space--and compensating in the mix.

But Round Robin is pretty simple, it's stuff like ths that says $70 update isn't worth it.

Their website has the OLD OLD demos, half of which don't work, maybe some new demos would be in order--something to really showcase that simulated legato, etc.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

Would like to confirm/rectify a couple of things:

- Orchestral Brass Classic (so the re-issue with Kontakt Player 2 included) has got automatic round robin using the alternates from the original libraries. This type of alternation is always on. Additionally, you can turn on the repetition button which will activate alternation between neighboring zones.

- We didn't remove any instruments from the brass collection. The two solo trumpets are there (Bb and Piccolo) and the bonus bass trombone is also included.

- Orchestral Brass Classic has 2 mic sets: Close & Stage mics. We omitted the Far mic from the original SAM Trumpets and SAM Solo Sessions. We wanted to keep the mic sets consistent throughout the re-issued library.

- Orchestral Brass Classic has simulated legato. It is a bonus feature. We did not (yet) incorporate the recorded trumpet intervals into the legato script.

- We're aware the demos are the old ones. We hope to have new ones using the re-issued version in the near future.

As you have already read, the Symphobia 1.1 update and Orchestral Brass Classic 1.1 update will both be released this month.

Best,
Maarten


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Apr 5, 2009)

Fantastic Maarten.

Do you think I could try Orchestral Brass Classic in http://www.try-sound.com/ soon ?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 6, 2009)

I wonder what version 1.1 update of "Symphobia" will offer to the current library in terms of improvements, additional programs, more sophisticated scripts, ...etc. ? 

I don't own "Symphobia", but have been very tempted to go ahead with purchasing it, I think I'm going to wait for the 1.1 update to see what extra goodies will be included via the 1.1 update. I'm sure I won't regret adding "Symphobia" , it is a very unique orchestral library, nothing similar exists on the market, and the audio demos sounds great !

My real wish would be for Maarten/ProjectSam to offer a serious (Cinematic Orchestral Strings) library. I know this has been requested by many ProjectSam fans, I'm hoping that they are listening, and will eventually deliver a very high-quality, and comprehensive (Cinematic Orchestral Strings) sample library in the not too distant future.


----------



## careyford (Apr 7, 2009)

+1


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 7, 2009)

Any strength to the rumors that the new Symphobia will utilize PLAY? I'm not sure if that would be a blessing or a curse...


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 8, 2009)

snowleopard @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> Any strength to the rumors that the new Symphobia will utilize PLAY? I'm not sure if that would be a blessing or a curse...



This is not the case. Symphobia is and will be exclusively for the Kontakt platform.

Where did you hear this rumor then?

Best,
Maarten


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 8, 2009)

I came across a few post on various other forums, that seem to complain about the (Kontakt 2 -Player) slowing down their DAW, a lot ! 

i.e. when using K2-Player w/ LP8). 

So, I'm just trying to play it safe, before pulling the trigger on "Symphobia" , since it uses the K2 Player. Does it slow down your DAWs ? i.e. LP8, Cubase 4/5 ? 

I plan to use it mostly with Cubase 4/5 and sometimes with LP8. Mac OSX (Leopard).

Some feedback on this detail would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 8, 2009)

muziksculp @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> I came across a few post on various other forums, that seem to complain about the (Kontakt 2 -Player) slowing down their DAW, a lot !
> 
> i.e. when using K2-Player w/ LP8).
> 
> ...



This may sound really rough and rude, but I sometimes think that most of the guys complaining about a sampler, especially Kontakt, don't even now what "buffers" are.

It is all about the buffer sizes and setting the individual instruments to a decent voice count. If I have max voice of 8 or 16 on the staccato far patch it is obvious that it won't work out when using it heavily.

Problem is, if something doesn't work, most guys doesn't even think about that the error could be the guy in front of the monitor. Check out a software developer forum and take out the pure bash posts ... around 75% of negative energy noone needs ...

I use Symphobia extensively and have almost all artis loaded and make use of it without any problem. I should add that I loaded all those programs into Bidule so it won't bother Logic. Only disadvantage is realtime rendering ... advantage is, I can leave the setup completely open and load another track within seconds.

Best you can do is, set the buffer size in K2Player or K2 REALLY low and make use of the freeze function (just in case you want to use Symphobia inside your sequencer). By doing that you can load shitload of instrument and if you worked on a line or phrase just freeze it and move on to the next. Just in case you need to change something, simply unfreeze edit and freeze again. You really won't save RAM by using the freeze function as in Cubase, but in the end, you can load lots of instruments and play them back without problems, since most of the them are "background wave files" anyway ...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 8, 2009)

No problems whatsoever ever running Symph on the K2 player (quite efficient actually) - using with Cubase 4.x

Once VEP comes out - things will only get better on these 64 bit machines with 16 gb ram counts.


Did anyone see and hear the 'updates' at Messe? Really hoping there was a vid of this (even though It sounds like they are still working out the new patches, etc.)


Rob


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 8, 2009)

Waywyn @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> muziksculp @ Wed Apr 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I came across a few post on various other forums, that seem to complain about the (Kontakt 2 -Player) slowing down their DAW, a lot !
> ...



I'll take a bit of issue with this.

I think a lot has to do with the expectations you bring in re/ your computer's processors. If you, like me at first, thought you were going to be able to do a full orchestra( EW Gold in my case) in realtime using a g5 dual 2 gig, you are going to be sorely disappointed. It's not really the fault of K2 , but you can mess with the buffers and the voice count til the cows come home, you sill won't be able to do it.

As for freezing/unfreezing, I make a LOT of changes. If you have no choice, then it's the way you have to work. if you have ANY choice, best to move to a faster processor or a computer array, because as far as I'm concerned, working that way is a major PITA and affects my workflow in a majorly negatve way. YMMV.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Larry,

to set this a bit clear. I mean not the people fooling and experimenting around with buffer settings and test all possible stuff ... I just mean those people who never even checked what their buffer settings are ... or even worse, don't even know what buffer settings actually are at all ... 

They just load all kinds of stuff into the sampler and after a like 2 full instances RAM is getting low and they start to bash a certain piece of software ...


I was just mentioning it all to state that you actually can get a nice performance with the K2Player (or any other sampler) when you take care about a few things.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback regarding K2-Player. 

I'm about to install an (RME-RAYDAT) PCI-e audio card into my Mac Pro 8 core. 

The RAYDAT is "multi-client" capable, so this would allow me to run a standalone instance of K2/K3 alongside my DAW (Cubase4/5 or LP8). As far as midi, I'm guessing that I can use (OSX's) IAC to route midi from Cubase/LP to K2/K3. RME also has a "Total Mix" application that routes audio internally, but I'm not an expert on this yet, I was wondering if "Total Mix" would allow me to route audio internally from K2/K3 to my DAW. Another option would be to something like soundflower to route audio.

This will also help in better RAM utilization, since the standalone instance/s of K2/K3 will be allocated RAM outside of the DAW.

I don't use "Bidule", but feel quite optimistic about the upcoming VSL (VE-Pro) will offer an elegant solution in the near future. 

Any RME-PCIe card users successfully utilizing these features in such as scenario ?


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 9, 2009)

muziksculp @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> Thanks for the feedback regarding K2-Player.
> 
> I'm about to install an (RME-RAYDAT) PCI-e audio card into my Mac Pro 8 core.
> 
> ...



I strongly insist you to really wait a few days/weeks from now to see what will NI will come up with regarding K3.5 ... seriously! Whatever you decide/buy/build now in terms of having other options for the RAM problem, you might totally regret it ... !!


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 9, 2009)

Man oh man. I'm really excited about this new update. I'm wondering if the new content basically cleans up some of the previous samples (not that I can find any problems with the samples, just the programming) or whether Project SAM is doing new stuff (more string sections PLEASE!!!). Would love it if they could sub-divide the strings a bit more for detailed scoring but then again, that's not the philosophical credo of this particular lib.....


----------



## JohnG (Apr 9, 2009)

Waywyn @ 9th April 2009 said:


> I strongly insist you to really wait a few days/weeks from now to see what will NI will come up with regarding K3.5 ... seriously! Whatever you decide/buy/build now in terms of having other options for the RAM problem, you might totally regret it ... !!



Hi Alex,

If all the promised features for the new Kontakt are ready soon, that would be, indeed, very exciting.

Originally posted in mid-October 2008, here is the list from the NI website of Kontakt 3.5 features:

"Version 3.5 at a glance:

- Full 64-bit compatibility and 64bit-memory adressing on Windows and Mac
- New DFD engine with drastically reduced memory footprint
- Optimized sampling engine with substantial performance increase
- Advanced multiprocessor support
- New browser feature for Kontakt Player libraries
- Direct MIDI Learn for all sliders and knobs, including performance views

These are just the major features. The new version will also include a lot of minor improvements and fixes, and it will also bring Pro Tools Leopard compatibility, which is connected to the new engine in 3.5."


----------



## kdm (Apr 9, 2009)

If K3.5 also allows more banks and access to virtually "unlimited" midi ports in standalone mode, I would be eternally grateful, or at least grateful for quite a long time.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 9, 2009)

Waywyn @ Thu Apr 09 said:


> I strongly insist you to really wait a few days/weeks from now to see what will NI will come up with regarding K3.5 ... seriously! Whatever you decide/buy/build now in terms of having other options for the RAM problem, you might totally regret it ... !!



Thanks for your advice. I have to agree with you, that waiting is a wise option, since any alternative workaround at this time will be a temporary, and not a very straight forward one. 

The big question is ... When will NI release Kontakt 3.5 ? I heard rumors that this might not materialize until the fourth quarter of this year ! 

I also wonder, will K3.5 /64-bit materialize before Apple releases OSX Snow Leopard, if NI is waiting for Snow Leopard to be officially released by Apple, rumors indicate it might be released during Fall, that means at least another five months of waiting. 

If it is a matter of waiting a few more days/weeks ... that would be great, but I wouldn't bet on it. Well... let's hope it does happen in the very near future.


----------



## kdm (Apr 9, 2009)

muziksculp @ Thu Apr 09 said:


> The big question is ... When will NI release Kontakt 3.5 ? I heard rumors that this might not materialize until the fourth quarter of this year !
> 
> ...
> If it is a matter of waiting a few more days/weeks ... that would be great, but I wouldn't bet on it. Well... let's hope it does happen in the very near future.



NI's latest post on their forum as of today says there is a "very high probability" the public beta will be out next week ("Tuesday/Wednesday").


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update news ! 

That's very good news ... I guess it's going to be more like weeks, rather than months for the official version release.

Hopefully the public-beta version will allow them to iron out all/most of the bugs, making the Official version very stable, efficient, and ready for use in serious production environments.

I still wonder if they will have a functional 64-bit K3.5 for Mac OSX, without having OSX Snow Leopard ? I guess I will know pretty soon


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Apr 17, 2009)

regarding the bestservice musikmesse video..Marten said "800 new stuff" not megabytes...true?
Is the kontakt interface locked in any way?If I want to make my own symphobia skins..can I apply them?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 17, 2009)

I think he said "800 m b" - at least that was how I understood it.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Apr 17, 2009)

audun jemtland @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> If I want to make my own symphobia skins..can I apply them?


You could always create a new skin, name the file exactly as symphobia's is named, and replace the file.


----------



## _taylor (Apr 17, 2009)

are we there yet?







:mrgreen:


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Apr 17, 2009)

tfishbein82 @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> audun jemtland @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> 
> 
> > If I want to make my own symphobia skins..can I apply them?
> ...


Good Idea...I'll make them and share with you if you want to later on.They're not coloured enough to my taste,they have to really stand out.

How would you all like the interfaces to be?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 17, 2009)

tfishbein82 @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> audun jemtland @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> 
> 
> > If I want to make my own symphobia skins..can I apply them?
> ...



Can you?
Arent the skins embedded in the monolith files for k2 player libs, so you cannot replace\overwrite them?

But if you have kontakt full version, you can replace the skins i think.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Apr 18, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> tfishbein82 @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> 
> 
> > audun jemtland @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> ...



Are you sure? I don't have kontakt at all yet so I can't check. So it will definetly work with full version? I wan't to have different skins for brass,strings and woodwinds..each will differ in design.


----------



## _taylor (Apr 18, 2009)

audun jemtland @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> Are you sure? I don't have kontakt at all yet so I can't check. So it will definetly work with full version? I wan't to have different skins for brass,strings and woodwinds..each will differ in design.



I think he mentioned having a new color system for each section coming in the update.. Maybe saves you the time?


Video: www.bestservice.de/actual.asp/nl/'#147'


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 18, 2009)

I just finished 4 minute cue that uses about 6 Symphobia Kontakt players, a couple EW Platinum PLAY instances and Kontakt 3. Then I got a message that I was running out of RAM so I switched over to Kontakt 3.5 and was able to load a few more Symphobia patches. Problem with Logic 8 is that I have to load an instance per track if I want to be able to control automation. After this cue is done, I'm moving to DP6 which also has less problems with my QT files.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 19, 2009)

I go to their website every day and log in to see if the update is in the Downloads/Updates section . Sadly, not yet.....I'm like a kid at Christmas for this update. :lol:


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 19, 2009)

Waywyn @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> Hey Larry,
> 
> to set this a bit clear. I mean not the people fooling and experimenting around with buffer settings and test all possible stuff ... I just mean those people who never even checked what their buffer settings are ... or even worse, don't even know what buffer settings actually are at all ...
> 
> ...



YESS! absolutely true....


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Apr 19, 2009)

spitt @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> audun jemtland @ Sat Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure? I don't have kontakt at all yet so I can't check. So it will definetly work with full version? I wan't to have different skins for brass,strings and woodwinds..each will differ in design.
> ...


Yeah I saw that,that's where I got the idea from when he said that they have each a coloured line. That doesn't cut it :D They have to each stand out and have the whole interface represent the colours of each section..I'll show you what I mean..I've made brass and woodwind..have strings left 8)


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Maarten. I am anxiously looking forward to those new combis.

I must say that Symphobia is my go-to library from off the bat. and because it does not require a dongle, I can use it on my laptop for instant inspiration.

Dave


----------



## Hannesdm (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got problems trying to update my Orchestral Brass. 
I've downloaded everything from the service centre, I've unzipped the file. When I run the update window, when I click the 'update' button (after license and Installation Type) I get a message saying: "Couldn't find any Orchestral Brass Classic library. Please install full Orchestral Brass Classic library before running the updater."

But the Orchestral Brass Classic library IS installed.. 
It is however installed on my 'Samples disk' and not my 'Mac HD'. Could that be the problem?

Does anyone knows what the problem could be?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 20, 2009)

Hannesdm @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> I've got problems trying to update my Orchestral Brass.
> I've downloaded everything from the service centre, I've unzipped the file. When I run the update window, when I click the 'update' button (after license and Installation Type) I get a message saying: "Couldn't find any Orchestral Brass Classic library. Please install full Orchestral Brass Classic library before running the updater."
> 
> But the Orchestral Brass Classic library IS installed..
> ...



That's shouldn't be a problem. If you open the library in KPlayer2 and click Info, is the path setup correctly? Does it point to the Brass Classic folder on your Samples drive? Did you rename/move/alter any folders WITHIN the Brass Classic folder?

Maarten


----------



## Hannesdm (Apr 20, 2009)

Maarten Spruijt @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> Hannesdm @ Mon Apr 20 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got problems trying to update my Orchestral Brass.
> ...



That was indeed the problem! I guess I DID move the folder. But never had problems with that, because I always open the samples in kontakt 3 and not in the kontaktplayer2.

Bedankt!

Hannes


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 20, 2009)

What is the easiest and cheapest way to upgrade my old sam giga to the new release. I want as little hassle with it as humanly possible.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 20, 2009)

Hopefully this problem doesn't get buried but since my Orch Brass update 2 hours ago - I have not been able to load up my template. It is the Kontakt Player 2 VST.

It 'stalls' when it gets to that.


I have tried to open a NEW project and manually load up Kontakt 2 player VST and it stalls and will not load up this VST. I can open it as a stand alone player and with my mouse can click notes that sound (path to samples is good).


Short of reverting back to BEFORE the update this morning (system restore) - is there anything I can do.


Rob


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 20, 2009)

I thought this important enough to start another thread. Hopefully it will save others a ton of time until it gets sorted out.


That thread is here:


http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=156405



Rob


----------



## dannthr (Apr 20, 2009)

What does the Orchestral Brass Classic update contain?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 20, 2009)

dannthr @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> What does the Orchestral Brass Classic update contain?



We haven't released this on our website yet, but as the update is in the Service Center already, here goes:

BRASS CLASSIC 1.1
- Kontakt Player updated to 2.2.5
- NOTE: Brass Classic 1.1 cannot be loaded into Kontakt 2 (you need to use Kontakt Player 2.2.5 or Kontakt 3)
- Improvement & Additions in 1.1:
•Smoother Modwheel (DYN) patches throughout library 
- Bug ﬁxes in 1.1:
•Incorrect loop points ﬁxed 
•Trumpet Section close mic references ﬁxed 
•Various Keyswitch (KEY) patches ﬁxed 
•Various round robin cycles ﬁxed 
•Various Kontakt 3-speciﬁc bugs ﬁxed 
•Various smaller bugs ﬁxed


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 20, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> What is the easiest and cheapest way to upgrade my old sam giga to the new release. I want as little hassle with it as humanly possible.



Please contact us by e-mail for this.

Best,
Maarten


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Maarten,

When you say the Symphobia update is coming very soon are we talking hours, days or weeks?

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 20, 2009)

DaZ @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> Hey Maarten,
> 
> When you say the Symphobia update is coming very soon are we talking hours, days or weeks?
> 
> ...



Just a couple more days...


----------



## _taylor (Apr 20, 2009)

Great News!


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 20, 2009)

Maarten Spruijt @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> DaZ @ Mon Apr 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Maarten,
> ...



Just a couple more days...[/òò   ÍŒò   Íò   ÍŽò   Íò   Íò   Í‘ò   Í’ò   Í“ò   Í”ò   Í•ò   Í–ò   Í—ò   Í˜ò   Í™ò   Íšò   Í›ò   Íœò   Íò   Ížò   ÍŸò   Í ò   Í¡ò   Í¢ò   Í£ò   Í¤ò   Í¥ò   Í¦ò


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 22, 2009)

tripit @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> I know how you feel. The new update would sure come in very handy right now.



Yeah, I'm working on a score (co-composing actually) and the budget will not allow for real orchestra. The main composer I'm helping out loves the stuff I have put forth (used a lot of Symphobia and Platinum PLAY-they marry well together) but having those tighter string articulations would sure be helpful since I have to do my final mix this week and have it in.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 23, 2009)

There are a couple of things we have to thouroughly test in the update installer. The update itself is fully done.

Maarten


----------



## Polarity (Apr 23, 2009)

Excuse me Maarten,
will you put on your website some audio demos with sounds of Symphobia 1.1 update?

Thanks in advance.
All the best.


----------



## soundflick (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi dcoscina,

Perhaps it will be a little bit complicated because you are not the main composer, but is it possible to post some stuff you've done with SYMPHOBIA for this movie? :mrgreen: 

To do the score only with libraries (especially SYMPHOBIA) sounds very interesting.

If not, could you post the title of the movie?

Greetings from a SYMPHOBIA newbie


----------



## dannthr (Apr 23, 2009)

I would love to hear actual samples from the new version of Orchestral Brass Classic since most of the demos on the site are ancient and many don't work.

Plus, a lot of the demos, especially the ones that don't work, were made before the whole set was completed--so there are misrepresentational sounds.

In addition, none of the current demos show off any of the features of the Classic reissue and reprogramming.


----------



## soundflick (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi folks,

I really like to hear some official SYMPHOBIA demos, too. But what do you think about to launch a new thread regarding some homemade stuff right after the update hit the road?

The background is: 

I’am so excited about SYMPHOBIA since the day I’ve heard some demos the first time. THIS library was the reason I wanted to make orchestral music on my and for my own. Nothing more or less. 

I guess some people may think this guy is crazy to spent so much money for a library only for his hobby. And that’s for sure there’s no money tree growing in my flat. 

BUT after over 30 years of listening to symphonic music (I have bought my first soundtrack back in 1978 after I was blown away from STAR WARS and I was 9 years old!). And after the quality of the samples reached a level of realism I’ve waited for years. I don’t wanted only to listen to the music anymore. I wanted to put my hands on a keyboard and make some stuff on my own.

And this is the point where I need your help. I think (and hope) the slogan musicians help musicians are not limited to pros only. So could you give me a hint where I could find informations about and how to handle third party libraries with LOGIC STUDIO 8?

In the moment I’am working with the LOGIC handbook from David Nahmani. But this don’t really help with questions about (third party) plug-ins. I also have the first edition of Mike Novys „Composer’s Approach“. It was helpful in many parts. But I want more. :twisted: 

That brings us back to SYMPHOBIA: 

This software is outstanding and there is nothing to compare with it. I love this software and want to lern more. What I really want is an online-workshop or userbook for libraries like SYMPHOBIA. I don’t know if this question is silly and could only come from a non pro. :oops: Perhaps you don’t need something like this because you are working every day with this kind of software. Or are you also interested to dive deeper into the possibilities of your libraries and get some inspirations and new ideas for your work? ~o) 

Would be great if you could help. And I really love to hear some SYMPHOBIA stuff from you.

All the best for Maarten and the hole ProjectSam team. Waiting for your next big hit.

Greetings soundflick


P.S.: Beside the usual suspects like Goldsmith and Williams I love music of the golden and silver age. Composer like Miklos Rozsa, Alfred Newman, Franz Waxman, Victor Young and Elmer Bernstein are my all time favorites.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi,

You might want to pick up Jay Asher's book,, 'Going Pro with Logic Pro 8'. It exists to answer the sort of questions you are asking - integration with 3rd party VI's using Logic for composition and how to use video in the composing and delivery processes. 

It's about $20 on Amazon. I have the Nahmani book also. It is more general in scope and oriented towards loop and beat production.

Moderators, my apologies for veering OT. Yeah man, how about those SAM updates? :D


----------



## timkiel (Apr 23, 2009)

I actually asked Maarten if they would consider releasing the midi or logic/cubase project files for some of the symphobia demos, rather like VSL do sometimes - that would be really useful


----------



## soundflick (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

over 600 clicks for this topic since I’ve posted my question and only 1 reply? 

Hmmmm...

But anyway, thank you for your tip Jack. I will check the book.

And sorry if my post was to digressing. o 

Greetings soundflick


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 26, 2009)

I just re-watched Maarten's Music Messe presentation and didn't realize that the sustained strings also got a facelift. Now I *really* cannot wait for this update. I do hope they can release it this week. I have been holding off on doing a final mix on a cue because it heavily relies on Symphobia and a couple of those fixes would really help enhance the cue. Not that it's really a problem. The composer I'm co-writing the score with loves it as is. 

But I'm just an impatient musician at heart. 

Thanks in advance to Project SAM for addressing some of the concerns your customers had from version 1.0. Symphobia for me is a revelation and not surprisingly works amazingly with with EWQLSO and VSL. IMO.[/u]


----------



## clarkcontrol (Apr 27, 2009)

soundflick @ Fri Apr 24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> over 600 clicks for this topic since I’ve posted my question and only 1 reply?
> 
> And sorry if my post was to digressing.



Your post needs a thread of its own. Even though your questions are perfectly valid, digressing on a forum is called "hijacking"=bad etiquette. Jack was being polite by answering you. Notice how he apologized for going OT (off-topic)?

Clark


----------



## midphase (Apr 27, 2009)

I wonder why all the secrecy? I mean, why not simply come out and say something like "Look guys, we're running into some major snags with this update and it'll take a lot longer than any of us predicted originally."

I personally prefer companies who are willing to share both their good news and bad news with their customers rather than stay all "Apple-tight"


----------



## schatzus (Apr 27, 2009)

Just received this through TrueSpec...

New! Symphobia 1.1 Update Overview

UPDATE COMPATIBILITY NOTE
Symphobia 1.1 was created for Kontakt 2.2.5 which is included with the update. Symphobia 1.1 can only be opened in the included Kontakt Player 2.2.5 and Kontakt 3 (or higher).
Symphobia 1.1 cannot be loaded into Kontakt 2 (or lower).

New Content in 1.1

New articulation: fast attack ensemble strings mf/ff (modwheel control)
New articulation: brass chords without tuba/bass note (modwheel control)
New effect: string ensemble very slow glissandi
New effect: string + brass ensemble dark textures
New effect: string + brass ensemble trill crescendo
New effect: string + brass ensemble trill marcato
20 New Multis added, now 40 Multis in total

Improvement & Additions in 1.1

Color code added to interface to quickly identify section
Expression (CC11) control added to all programs
ADSR control page added to interface
Keyswitches moved upwards to fit within 88-note keyboard range (C6 and up)
Improved round robin behavior: now functions properly regardless of amount of notes pressed in chord
Smoother Modwheel (DYN) patches throughout library
Modwheel switch programs (MOD) added as alternative to Keyswitching
Improved tuning in vibrato woodwind ensemble
Tighter attacks for various articulations, including string staccato/spiccato

Bug fixes in 1.1

Kontakt 3-specific: release triggers now function properly
Kontakt 3-specific: vibrato woodwind sustains now playback correctly on PPC
Kontakt 3-specific: Dystopia II patches now sound correctly
Solo string ensemble round robin gaps fixed
Various acoustic artifacts removed from samples
Various other programming bugs fixed

COLOR-CODED INTERFACE

All Symphobia programs now have a color-coded interface. Each of the main Symphobia sections has its own unique color.

String Ensemble / Solo String Ensemble

Brass Ensemble

Woodwind Ensemble

String + Brass Ensemble / Full Orchestra

Dystopia / Ethnic Flute Phrases / Other

ADSR CONTROLS

Symphobia 1.1 offers Attack-Decay-Sustain-Release control right from the interface. Notice that the Settings button in Symphobia 1.0 has been replaced by a drop-down menu in Symphobia 1.1 (bottom-right corner of the interface). Open the drop-down menu and select "ADSR page" to access the new controls. The ADSR fields show absolute values in milliseconds. By adjusting a knob, all values 0for that knob will be updated. Release trigger groups are ignored, to allow you to adjust the ADSR of a sustain without destroying its release trigger.Programs that hold groups with completely different ADSR values, such as Keyswitches and Modswitches, do not have the ADSR control page.

MODWHEEL SWITCHES

In Symphobia 1.1 you will find an additional program folder called "4 Modswitches". Programs in this folder allow you to instantly switch between different articulations using the Modulation Wheel, similar to a Keyswitch program where articulations are switched by pressing keys. The interface program window shows you which articulations are available. Each of these articulations is mapped to a specific region of the 0-127 range of the Modwheel. If four articulations are shown in the interface, the Modwheel range is divided into 4 regions. Modwheel switch programs are available for all main sections in Symphobia 1.1.

or http://www.truespec.com/symphobia-symphonic-ensembles-effects-p-1152.html


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that, Curt - sounds great! =o


----------



## soundflick (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello Clark,

I think you’ve noticed that I’am new here. And it was not on my mind to defy the conventions of the forum.

In times of world economic crisis, nature disaters and swine flu, we have enough negative daily news around us, so we should protect this forum as a niche where we deal fairly with each other, even if somebody don’t know the rules accurately.

I’ve discovered my lapse and excused me for that before you'd droped your post. And I wondered regarding only 1 reply, that’s all.

But thanks for your „friendly“ welcome.

Cheers soundflick


----------



## clarkcontrol (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, soundflick, I saw that you are new here, that is why I mentioned that your post should be its own thread. Your query should not be overlooked because it is buried in a related but different topic.

It is an excellent question and it deserves its own space. So please don't be discouraged! Copy and re-post it just as it is into a new topic and I promise more than one person will respond to it.

Clark


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 28, 2009)

Project SAM website is down. Wonder if they are uploading Symphobia 1.1 update on there? One can hope.


----------



## Vision (Apr 28, 2009)

soundflick @ Fri Apr 24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> over 600 clicks for this topic since I’ve posted my question and only 1 reply?
> 
> ...



Hey soundflick, here are some user demos that I've composed with symphobia.

Antihero March (Symphobia/Sam Brass Sustained notes/ ToneHammer percussion/): 
http://akamai.www.berkleemusic.com/assets/display/13384981/13384980.mp3 (http://akamai.www.berkleemusic.com/asse ... 384980.mp3)

Rise of the Colossi (All Symphobia/True Strike 1 percussion)
http://akamai.www.berkleemusic.com/assets/display/11057580/11057579.mp3 (http://akamai.www.berkleemusic.com/asse ... 057579.mp3)

Edit.. Sam Sustained Mute French Horn was used on Rise of the Colossi.

Same tracks here if you have a problem accessing that berklee site: http://web.me.com/peterbrinkley/Site/Welcome.html


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 28, 2009)

great demos Peter. Nice sense of harmony.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 29, 2009)

dcoscina @ Tue Apr 28 said:


> Project SAM website is down. Wonder if they are uploading Symphobia 1.1 update on there? One can hope.



Haha that was wishful thinking, you had me going there.

Dan


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 29, 2009)

*!!*



Daniel James @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> dcoscina @ Tue Apr 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Project SAM website is down. Wonder if they are uploading Symphobia 1.1 update on there? One can hope.
> ...



Symphobia is listed on the Native Instruments Service center for the update. I've checked - 8 Times!


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm I can't see it on mine yet.

Dan


----------



## sevaels (Apr 29, 2009)

Yup, nothing yet.


----------



## schatzus (Apr 29, 2009)

> Symphobia is listed on the Native Instruments Service center for the update. I've checked - 8 Times!



I don't see it. Did you mean to say you don't have it..you checked 8 times?


----------



## JPRmusic (Apr 29, 2009)

It is LISTED in the updates section, but the download is still NOT available. I did just get the Orchestral Brass Classic update. The D/L was kind of slow. Considering the demand for Symphobia, it may take a little while to get once it is actually available.


----------



## _taylor (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't see it either, yet. Glad they fixed the SC bug though.


----------



## soundflick (Apr 29, 2009)

> Hey soundflick, here are some user demos that I've composed with symphobia.



Hi Vision,

wow :shock:, great pieces, I like your multi-level work. "World At War" is my favorit. Many thanks for sharing.

Do you earn your money as composer? Found no informations at your website.

Cheers soundflick


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 29, 2009)

Daniel James @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> Hmm I can't see it on mine yet.
> 
> Dan



Are you on a Mac? I have checked every day since last week and just a couple minutes ago and I see nothing in the Updates section of the NI Service Centre.

Dave


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes I'm on a mac.

If I goto the native instruments site, log in there and check updates I can see Symphobia listed but it contains no updates for download.

Dan


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 29, 2009)

did all that and still do not see it....bummer.

Edit- if you are talking about the Drop Down Menu, yeah I see that but nothing comes up. I think that menu shows ALL products you have registered.

Not sure how Peter can see it in the Service Centre..... :roll:


----------



## Vision (Apr 29, 2009)

dcoscina @ Tue Apr 28 said:


> great demos Peter. Nice sense of harmony.



Thanks man. 

Guys have patience.. :D I'd rather have them get it right now, than to have a version "1.1e" after the update because they rushed it. It'll be worth the wait I'm sure.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 29, 2009)

Vision @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> dcoscina @ Tue Apr 28 said:
> 
> 
> > great demos Peter. Nice sense of harmony.
> ...



The update has been confirmed as completed (like a week ago) It's just taking forever to get uploaded for some reason.

Dan


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 29, 2009)

Daniel James @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> Vision @ Wed Apr 29 said:
> 
> 
> > dcoscina @ Tue Apr 28 said:
> ...




I may have been the only x64/Nuendo user to have had problems with OBclassic updater but - I say take your time Sam project. After 2 days of wasting time and finally uninstalling and re-installing the original versions (all work fine again) - take your time and get it right. :D 



Rob


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 29, 2009)

a good and sobering point Rob. Sorry Maarten and co. for my impatience. I am just so hyped about your awesome update!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 29, 2009)

dcoscina @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> did all that and still do not see it....bummer.
> 
> Edit- if you are talking about the Drop Down Menu, yeah I see that but nothing comes up. I think that menu shows ALL products you have registered.
> 
> Not sure how Peter can see it in the Service Centre..... :roll:



Symphobia is listed in the service center, but the update isn't - yet - showing as being available. 

PA


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 29, 2009)

[quote:ec866867f0="RiffWraith @ Wed Apr 29, 2009 5:58 pm"]Actuaòö¢   žÙuö¢   žÙvö¢   žÙwö¢   žÙxö¢   žÙyö¢   žÙzö¢   žÙ{ö¢   žÙ|ö¢   žÙ}ö¢   žÙ~ö¢   žÙö¢   žÙ€ö¢   žÙö¢   žÙ‚ö¢   žÙƒö¢   žÙ„ö¢   žÙ…ö¢   žÙ†ö¢   žÙ‡ö¢   žÙˆö¢   žÙ‰ö¢   žÙŠö¢   žÙ‹ö¢   žÙŒö¢   žÙö¢   žÙŽö¢


----------



## Vision (Apr 29, 2009)

soundflick @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> > Hey soundflick, here are some user demos that I've composed with symphobia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for the compliment soundflick. World At War features a mix of Symphobia, VSL, and the older Sam Horns. Yes, I am working as a writer. Mainly library work, but also various projects here and there.


----------



## schatzus (Apr 30, 2009)

Last day of April.. (waiting!!!)


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL im not sure if to tell you its live or not, cause I dont want my download to die 

Dan


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 30, 2009)

Now Dan that's not nice. It is up. I'm downloading it now.


----------



## Pietro (Apr 30, 2009)

Finally!

Almost 1GB! Nice 

- Piotr


----------



## _taylor (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## dcoscina (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah, I'll be doing the happy dance once it downloads and is installed on my Macs.


----------



## Pietro (Apr 30, 2009)

dcoscina @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> yeah, I'll be doing the happy dance once it downloads



Me too.

And that's probably next year  (slow dl).

- Piotr


----------



## tripit (Apr 30, 2009)

Damn, not only is it slow, but my download was interrupted and aborted (not on my end) I can see this is going to take a while. Plus I have to do it twice, once for OSX and once for PC.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Apr 30, 2009)

That's happened twice to me already. Third time lucky...


----------



## Nick Harvey (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope. Third time unlucky. Interrupted and aborted again.

Fourth time lucky?


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 30, 2009)

Download interrupted and aborted....Dammit I knew I should have kept my mouth shut xD

Dan


----------



## tripit (Apr 30, 2009)

Man, I'm going to have to give up. I keep getting up to about 20 megs and then aborted. I think NI needs to get some more servers up and running. 
Between this update, the K3.5 beta and everything else...
Too bad they don't have this available at Project Sam's site.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 30, 2009)

Guys, do not use the Service Centre to download. Go to the NI site and download using your web browser instead. I tried the Service Centre first and it got interupted like you. I started downloading with Safari but that was taking forever so I am using Firefox and it's chugging away as we speak. Another hour to go....


----------



## Nick Harvey (Apr 30, 2009)

dcoscina @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Guys, do not use the Service Centre to download. Go to the NI site and download using your web browser instead. I tried the Service Centre first and it got interupted like you. I started downloading with Safari but that was taking forever so I am using Firefox and it's chugging away as we speak. Another hour to go....


Thanks for the info. It seems to be downloading fine now.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 30, 2009)

tript, try my suggestion below before giving up.

And yes, I realize this might jeopardize my download but it's the right thing to do for my pals on this site. o-[][]-o 

Hope my suggestion works for you all! :D


----------



## re-peat (Apr 30, 2009)

Downloading from the NI site works veòöì   žêÂöì   žêÃöì   žêÄöì   žêÅöì   žêÆöì   žêÇöì   žêÈöì   žêÉöì   žêÊöì   žêËöì   žêÌöì   žêÍöì   žêÎöì   žêÏöì   žêÐöì   žêÑö


----------



## sonomusic (Apr 30, 2009)

You guys are going to love this upgrade. The multis are incredible and well-named, too.

Oh yeah, THANK YOU everyone at Project SAM!


----------



## FireGS (Apr 30, 2009)

Ha, their servers crashed.


----------



## _taylor (Apr 30, 2009)

FireGS @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Ha, their servers crashed.



I know right.. after a 3 hour download I can't get in to the service center... lol

Wondering if we need to activate the update before using it?


----------



## FireGS (Apr 30, 2009)

Would it be legal for someone to upload the Update to a host for us to download? Or is that against ToS?


----------



## tripit (Apr 30, 2009)

Now see what you guys have gone and done....now we're gonna get blamed for bringing down their whole server...lol


----------



## FireGS (Apr 30, 2009)

Unless they're rolling out a ton of other updates, it may be safe to say that we are to blame :D :D


----------



## FireGS (Apr 30, 2009)

Ha, it went from a 500 error to a 503. We raped their servers. :D :D :D


----------



## tripit (Apr 30, 2009)

ha....I can't even get the download via the web browser. Note: Server Downtime. 

Well, thanks for the tip. When ever they get it rebooted, I'll try downloading it that way.


----------



## tripit (Apr 30, 2009)

FireGS @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Unless they're rolling out a ton of other updates, it may be safe to say that we are to blame :D :D



I predicted a bum rush....and yes we are the bums o-[][]-o


----------



## FireGS (Apr 30, 2009)

Hate this... I really need to finish a cue today with this updaaaateee >.<


----------



## _taylor (Apr 30, 2009)

Great update! 

Worth the wait no doubt! :twisted: You'll see..


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey spitt do you know the location of the updated .pdf that is supposed to show you what effects are assigned to what keys on the new bonus effects.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## soundflick (Apr 30, 2009)

Only 60 kb/s with a 32 Mbit/s DSL line and over 4 hours left. :( 

It's after midnight here. I go to sleep. Will unwrap the present tomorrow.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## _taylor (Apr 30, 2009)

Daniel James @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Hey spitt do you know the location of the updated .pdf that is supposed to show you what effects are assigned to what keys on the new bonus effects.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan



. as far as I can tell the only documents that come in the update are Symphobia 1.1 readme. Explaining the new programing features and general update info. Same as on the sam site.. 

I'm sure there will be an update to the manual at some point.


----------



## soundflick (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, we are close to 10.000 views for this thread!

Is there a bonus present like a ProjektSam gratis download for the lucky 10.000? 

or a 1.000 Dollar iTunes gift card??? MACPRO 2.93 GHz????????? :wink: 

over and out


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 30, 2009)

how the heck do you open this up? I keep trying to unzip but I'm getting weird messages. I even tried Stuffit and still just keep getting aliases of the same zip file!

looks like it's got a problem....I guess I have to download again.

#$*%#*$&%*#$&%]

Edit- sorry, I'm an idiot. It's all good. Loving it big time

Thanks Maarten and Project SAM.


----------



## ProjectSAM (May 1, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri May 01 said:


> When I load up the new Multis, these contain new instruments that I can't seem to find when I look them up in the Symphobia Instruments folder - anyone know where these are?



Hey Ned,

Glad to hear you're enjoying the update!

The track names in a Multi don't necessarily correspond with the individual Instruments in the library. We really see the Multis as "identities" of their own, so we often gave the tracks in a Multi more general naming, such as simply "Brass sustain modwheel" instead of "04 Brs Ens Sus NoTrp DYN s" 
That way you can quickly identify the different elements that make up the Multi and know more what to except and what to control.

Maarten


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 1, 2009)

Uitstekend! Dank je voor het snelle antwoord. Symphobia is de bom!


----------



## ProjectSAM (May 1, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri May 01 said:


> Uitstekend! Dank je voor het snelle antwoord. Symphobia is de bom!



o-[][]-o


----------



## schatzus (May 1, 2009)

I am absolutely lovin' the new Symphobia update. Great new multis and the expanded content is great too. Programming "feels" cleaner as well.
Thanks Maarten! Project SAM, always a class act!


----------



## Waywyn (May 1, 2009)

I somehow don't understand why NI's update center doesn't have resume.
I've loaded the update around for the third time. One made it to 500MB already until I got that message that it is broken and I have to try again :/

EDIT: I see, that there are about 1,5 pages about this topic already. Sorry!


----------



## Waywyn (May 1, 2009)

Okay, I made it with iGetter ... got the update within like 20 mins 

Want to ask one thing here, which I am sure I am doing something wrong.
The staccato programs in general sometimes leave out the lowest and the highest note, when having repetition activated.

So I go to the settings page of the instrument patch, set the keyrange but the problem stays the same. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?

It is a bit of a bummer since you only can either turn repetition off when composing in C or start your compositions in Db


----------



## ProjectSAM (May 1, 2009)

Waywyn @ Fri May 01 said:


> Okay, I made it with iGetter ... got the update within like 20 mins
> 
> Want to ask one thing here, which I am sure I am doing something wrong.
> The staccato programs in general sometimes leave out the lowest and the highest note, when having repetition activated.
> ...



Hey Alex!

This is due to the fact that the repetition mode alternates neighbouring zones. The very lowest and very highest note/zone both miss one neighbour. We will look into that.

Keep in mind, though, that repetition mode is _extra_. You _always_ get round robin alternation, whether repetition mode is on or off.

Best,
Maarten


----------



## Waywyn (May 1, 2009)

Hey Maarten,

yeh I could have written to your support email of course, ... but I just wanted to hear around first if that is my fault. There are keyrange options in the little settings menu, so I thought I am doing something wrong.

Yes, I am aware that all programms are round robin, but on really fast passages I prefer to give it a little bit of extra human boost 

Would be definitely cool if that highest/lowest note issue would be fixed in the next upgrade. I remember that Theo Krüger implemented something like this in his first TKT script release. 


Thanks man!!


----------



## RiffWraith (May 1, 2009)

Ok, started to d/l. Windows is telling me that there is only 56 *hrs*. left. And I was worried that this would take long... :lol:


----------



## ProjectSAM (May 1, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Fri May 01 said:


> Ok, started to d/l. Windows is telling me that there is only 56 *hrs*. left. And I was worried that this would take long... :lol:



Even when downloading from the NI website instead of the Service Center? Have you tried a download manager? I'm getting pretty decent DL speeds when trying it this way (NI website + download manager).

Best,
Maarten


----------



## Pietro (May 1, 2009)

That's right.

I tired dowloading with Service Center, it would take like 20 hours, but it aborted after 3MBs. Then I went to NI website and downloaded the update within 3 hours using FlashGet (a dl manager).

- Piotr


----------



## interoctave (May 1, 2009)

I'm downloading 1.1 from the N.I. service center and only getting 26.5 KB/sec download speed with 8 more hours to go. This is with a high powered Mac Pro and a fast cable modem connection. So why is it called a "service center?" :?


----------



## kdm (May 1, 2009)

Safari reporting 8 days to download. lol - think I'll wait a week or two.


----------



## Daniel James (May 1, 2009)

Fastest way to get the update is off the Native Instruments site, then download with your browser. (It was for me anyway)

Thanks so much for the update Maarten, I know the patch has just been released but on the next update could you include a patch where the fast attack strings velocity is controlled by key velocity and not the mod wheel :D (So I can have one instance of the patch loaded but have my harmonies softer than my melodies.)

Thanks again.

Dan


----------



## Gabe S. (May 1, 2009)

Maarten Spruijt @ Fri May 01 said:


> I'm getting pretty decent DL speeds when trying it this way (NI website + download manager).
> 
> Best,
> Maarten


I found the problem! Maarten is taking up all the download bandwidth! GET OFF THE DOWNLOAD MAARTEN! You already have 1.1! :D :D

(sorry, couldn't resist) ~o) 

-g


----------



## timkiel (May 1, 2009)

Hi Maarten and team

Great update - love the new multis. Now I'm probably being thick but apart from the 4 items in Bonus Content I can't seem to find the other new content, i.e. where is

• New articulation: fast attack ensemble strings mf/ff (modwheel control) 
• New articulation: brass chords without tuba/bass note (modwheel control) 
• New effect: string ensemble very slow glissandi 
• New effect: string + brass ensemble dark textures 
• New effect: string + brass ensemble trill crescendo 
• New effect: string + brass ensemble trill marcato 

Could someone point me in the right direction please and give me the patch names??

TIA

Tim


----------



## tripit (May 1, 2009)

timkiel @ Fri May 01 said:


> Hi Maarten and team
> 
> Great update - love the new multis. Now I'm probably being thick but apart from the 4 items in Bonus Content I can't seem to find the other new content, i.e. where is
> 
> ...



I believe those 4 new patches are the those. The fast attack is Str Ens sustain acc DYN etc.


----------



## _taylor (May 1, 2009)

timkiel @ Fri May 01 said:


> Hi Maarten and team
> 
> Great update - love the new multis. Now I'm probably being thick but apart from the 4 items in Bonus Content I can't seem to find the other new content, i.e. where is
> 
> ...




They should be in the bonus folder. The trills ( mar/cres/stac) are all layered into one instrument. You can switch the articulations via mod wheel.


----------



## JohnG (May 2, 2009)

I'm sorry if previously covered -- is there a 2.2.5 update available for Kontakt 2.x? Or does one have to try running the Symphobia update on a Kontakt Player?


----------



## RiffWraith (May 2, 2009)

lee @ Sun May 03 said:


> I may be wrong, but I think 2.2.5 kontakt player equals 3.x kontakt.
> 
> /Johnny



No it doesn't.

Cheers.


----------



## lee (May 3, 2009)

Yes it does?

o 

/Johnny


----------



## Adelmo (May 8, 2009)

can any one confirm a tick sound just after the start of the sound on the left side on the C3 note ? the patch is : stage str ens sus soft SYN, i have it both on ver 1.0 and 1.1, i know there are load on orch noises in the samples and thats part of the magic ( on the same patch in the close mic play C2)

best 

Adelmo


----------



## Tag (May 9, 2009)

Adelmo @ Fri May 08 said:


> can any one confirm a tick sound just after the start of the sound on the left side on the C3 note ? the patch is : stage str ens sus soft SYN, i have it both on ver 1.0 and 1.1, i know there are load on orch noises in the samples and thats part of the magic ( on the same patch in the close mic play C2)
> 
> best
> 
> Adelmo



I got this "clicks", too. They are very quiet for me. (But in my opinion I think they are not disturbing.)


----------



## Pedro Camacho (May 9, 2009)

I noticed some clicks in Staccato (Short Edit) Strings patches.


----------



## Adelmo (May 9, 2009)

I think when used in ver 1.0 it didn't sticked out that much. seems to be more noticeable in the new update as well as in the stacc strings, i have emailed the guys, see what they will say


----------

